# Lost and Confused -thinking about divorce((LONG Story))



## 702Drew (Oct 29, 2011)

Well since I dont really have anyone I can talk to about this other than my parents I joined your guys awesome forum. About 7 years ago I met my wife. We ended up concieving our first son within weeks of meeting. Since I dont know anyone here I will be open and tell everyone that when we first met she was actually an adult actress. I was not aware of this untill after our first sexual encounter. It honestly was a HUGE turn OFF for me. She ended up being pregnant weeks later and being an old fashioned guy and her saying she was keeping our son I stuck with her. 

About 2 years later she ended up cheating on me (seperated but we werent married yet). The messed up part about it all is that I felt it was my fault for her cheating as I wasnt affectionate enough to her. Her attitude is always so moody and negative. She also did not tell me about the EA till about 2 months after we had moved back in together. At this point I was severly turned off to her, but I really wanted to make things work for our son. So we stuck through it for another year and a half in ok conditions.... 

Now my daughter is born and she is going through extreme emotional depression. Medicated and seeking counceling, she begins online gaming habits. A few months after my daughter is born I found out through a key logger that once again she was having an affair. The conversations were actually about how I dont show her affection ect. And then she even went on to bragging as to how her tubes are tied and they would have nothing to worry about. I confronted her and we had a big falling out. At this point my trust and attraction is about destroyed, but we somehow have made it another almost 2 years. I forbidded her from making online gaming contacts ect...

Current Situation:

Ive been laid off for almost 10 months now and about to leave Las Vegas to go to washington DC for work for the holidays. She has once again began online gaming and even has male friends from her online games on her FaceBook and even text messaging her. She spends hours on end playing and till the late hours of the night. She chats on her laptop during the day to some of them as well. All while I take care of both of our kids day in and day out. I dont mind since Ive been laid off. But come on now even my parents are whinning as to how lazy she is.

Her attitude towards me is always spitefull and angry. I cant even complain about her gaming before she gets super defensive and tells me Im treating her like a little girl. She evens says remarks like "OK DAD, I got it daddy" ect... 

At this point I dont care if she is having an online affair. She has made hints of modeling gigs in LA and san diego coming up that she wants to goto and that she will be asking my parents t take the kids for these events. (pretty sure they are just BS excuses to meet some online nerd) I think I just want out and away from her. But Im sooooo concerned for my kids, I dont even know how the system works. She has no job, no education and cant even provide income for herself. I pay for her car, clothes everything. My family is even putting her through school right now, which she has been procrastinating with low grades ect...

We currently share a house with my parents due to my job loss. Would I beable to kick her out? I am soooo sick of this. She has no attitude in wanting to try and work things out either. Im so ready to just buy her a junker, take back the new Acura I make payments on and just kick her to the curb. I just dont want her falling back into doing Porn and then possibly corrupting my kids with it....


God Im so sorry guys for the long story, I just really havent vented it all to anyone. Just getting it out there has helped to clear my mind tremendously. It may not make much scence, this is due to all of my built up frustration and anger that I hold in around our children.

So divorce? kick her out? what about my kids? Soooo lost....


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

702Drew said:


> Current Situation:
> 
> Ive been laid off for almost 10 months now and about to leave Las Vegas to go to washington DC for work for the holidays.


I'm not an attorney, but I would think the first thing you have to do is get a full time job. I think the court system would not give you the kids without one. It doesn't sound like she needs to get custody. I think there is support for single mothers, but not single fathers.

I'm so sorry for your situation. It is good you are there for the kids. Sounds like she is a bad mother.


----------



## 702Drew (Oct 29, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Aug 29, 2010)

Go see a lawyer. Before you get a job, tell her anything, ask her to move out, or even move a finger.... you have to get educated on how the system works, and figure out what your goals are. Go to dadsdivorce.com, and read up.


----------

